# .223 or 22-250 Which is your favorite?



## Boly (Sep 23, 2008)

I would like to know out of these two which is your favorite that you own or have experience with. I would like to use it for plinking and coyotes. I do not reload now but I am open to the idea. 
Thanks


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

I prefer the 22 Eargesplitten Loudenboomer


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

Since you dont reload I would recommend the 223. There are so many factory loads out there for 223 & its a lot cheaper to shoot. The 223 will be more than enough for coyotes


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

JDF_GSP said:


> Since you dont reload I would recommend the 223. There are so many factory loads out there for 223 & its a lot cheaper to shoot. The 223 will be more than enough for coyotes


Agreed. If you reloaded, I might change my tune a bit. Since I suck at coyote hunting, I cant say that it is sufficient for coyotes but Fred Eichler uses one so I assume its ok for coyotes.

Hint hint Reb :mrgreen:


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I like both and each one has its place depending on what it is for. In your case for plinking and coyotes go with the 223. If you dont reload then that makes the 223 an even better option. I use a 204 and 223 for coyotes. I just bought a 17 Remington AR to use now. The 223 is plenty for coyotes since 99% of the coyotes called in are killed at less than 100 yds.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Just got back from a Montana P-dog trip. Took several calibers. 1251 rounds down range from 2 shooters. We took .204's, .223's, 22-250 and a .243. The .223's held their own with the others. The 50 -55 grn bullets held up pretty well in the wind and had a pretty good punch at some pretty good distances. There is a wide range of surplus bulk ammo for the .223's and very easy to come up with a custom load for your rifle. If you don't load then for sure go with a .223. Everyone should own at least one. :O||:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I love the .22-250 caliber, have it in a Rugar #1V. 

-DallanC


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

The .22-250 is an awesome round, but I get more use out of my .223s. My .22-250 has become strictly a coyote gun. Think of the .22-250 as a .223 magnum of sorts. The .22-250 has the potential to shoot faster, harder, and flatter, but at a price. There is no surplus of .22-250, so plinking will be quite expensive. Even .223 is getting pricey to plink with.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

chet said:


> I prefer the 22 Eargesplitten Loudenboomer


I thought that was made up until I googled it. :lol: :shock:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

DallanC said:


> I love the .22-250 caliber, have it in a Rugar #1V.
> 
> -DallanC


I also love the 22-250's. I reload so the cost between the two isn't much.
If you don't reload get the .223.


----------



## Boly (Sep 23, 2008)

Hornady has a promotion right now to get all the stuff to reload minus the dies/bullets/ powder/ primers for $299.00 and they will give you back as a rebate up to $150.00 worth of bullets. If I did this would the .22-250 be a better choice?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The 22-250 will get you about 100 yards of effective range over the 223. That is assuming that you are comparing rifles of equal accuracy and barrel length. Then you will need to decide if the 7% increase in velocity is worth the 28% increase in powder costs.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

If I didn't reload, I would for sure go with a 223. But if your planning on eventually reloading the 22-250 is a coyote stopper. I own both calibers and also a 204 and 243 all for coyotes and other varmints. 
If you are mainly plinking even if you reload the 223 is a better choice.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Boly said:


> Hornady has a promotion right now to get all the stuff to reload minus the dies/bullets/ powder/ primers for $299.00 and they will give you back as a rebate up to $150.00 worth of bullets. If I did this would the .22-250 be a better choice?


I do like the inexpensiveness/ease of access of the .223, but I am partial to the 22-250; especially if you are considering reloading.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

mikevanwilder said:


> If you are mainly plinking even if you reload the 223 is a better choice.


Mike makes an excellent point on this. Barrel life will be longer with the .223 so if you are going out into the fields with plans of shooting tons of shots in a short amount of time, the .223 likely will be a better choice. And cost per round will be lower as well.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Mike makes an excellent point on this. Barrel life will be longer with the .223 so if you are going out into the fields with plans of shooting tons of shots in a short amount of time, the .223 likely will be a better choice. And cost per round will be lower as well.


I hope at some point in my life I do actually "wear out a barrel", cuz if I do I know I'll have had one heck of alot of fun. As it stands, my .22-250 will be the first to "wear out". Atm for utmost accuracy I load just off the lands... and with as much freebore as I have, that means seating around 1/16" deep in a case. Ok for bench shooting, for in field work I seat deeper. As it stands it will still hold .5 MOA so I keep firing smoking hot loads out of it. I'm at around 3,500-4000 rounds through it.

I'd dare say 80% of the gun owners out there will never shoot out a non-ar barrel regardless of what caliber it is, they just dont shoot that much so it becomes a non-factor.

-DallanC


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > Mike makes an excellent point on this. Barrel life will be longer with the .223 so if you are going out into the fields with plans of shooting tons of shots in a short amount of time, the .223 likely will be a better choice. And cost per round will be lower as well.
> ...


I think most wear on barrels comes from large quantities of shots in short periods of time. And if your shooting hotter loads it just decreases the time it takes. 
I have never burned out a barrel or know of anyone who has, but I still take precautions to avoid having it happen. Like when I P-dog hunt I take atleast 2 or 3 different rifles so if one gets to warm I put it away and use another. That is about the only time I get my barrel hot.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That was my understanding as well Mike. Otherwise guys would use .243s a lot more for prairie dog shoots. 

But i also agree with you Dallan, i dont know of many people that have worn out a barrel. But i also think it greatly depends on the care you give your firearm. I have a friend that never cleans his rifle and lets the copper build up. I suppose a rifle is like a lady, treat it well, and you will get great performance. Treat it poorly, and....


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Bax* said:


> That was my understanding as well Mike. Otherwise guys would use .243s a lot more for prairie dog shoots.
> 
> But i also agree with you Dallan, i dont know of many people that have worn out a barrel. But i also think it greatly depends on the care you give your firearm. I have a friend that never cleans his rifle and lets the copper build up. I suppose a rifle is like a lady, treat it well, and you will get great performance. Treat it poorly, and....


...and?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > That was my understanding as well Mike. Otherwise guys would use .243s a lot more for prairie dog shoots.
> ...


It could get ugly


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

-_O-


----------



## Boly (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for the replies and your opinions. I am leaning towards the .223 because the reloading may not be do-able for a while since I'll be purchasing a rifle. What would you say the maximum effective range for coyotes with the .223 and with what grain bullet?
Thanks


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

What range are you planning on shooting coyotes. I 223 will take one down at 400+ yds without a problem if you can hit accurately at that range. If you want to shoot long range coyotes then you best look at the larger calibers. Dont forget that if you are going to shoot them long range, your scope and the accuracy of the rifle is going to be a bigger factor than the power is has.

When I am calling coyotes, 95% of them are killed at less than 100 yds. Bring them in close to make sure you make a good shot. I have let coyotes go at long ranges if I didnt think I could get them. A missed coyote is an educated coyote. I would rather let one go and call him another day than educate him.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

They are both great rounds but the 22-250 is more of a specialist and the 223 a do-it-all round. Some of this is because of the rifles they are chambered in. With the 223, besides the usual bolt action suspects (or single-shots), you have a wide variety of semiautos too. The AR platform has a mind-boggling selection. You can do everything from heavy match/varmint guns to SBRs, military-spec, and every possible combination in between. In this case it is the rifle almost more than the chambering that drives the variety.

Of course the 22-250 will heat up much quicker and have a shorter barrel life. Not omly will the 223 have more barrel life in standard chrome-moly and stainless barrels, but with certain AR mil-spec barrels that are chrome-lined or nitrated for machine gun use, barrel life can be outstanding. While it may not be a factor for any one individual, it certainly points out the incredibly variety available for the 223 owner. 

There are also a lot less variety of loads to choose from in 22-250, though those loads are adequate.
With the advent of fast-twist ARs you can go from 35 to 77-grain + bullet loads and a lot of cheap FMJ plinking or military ammo.

The 223 is even so popular that scope makers like Nikon have dedicated 223 reticles for trajectory hold-over.

So I think if you have only one .22 cal centerfire it should be a 223. If you have two, then the 22-250 would be the best second choice because it is outstanding at what it does.

A quick-twist 22-250 would be interesting, because of its ability to lob those sleek wind-bucking 69-77 grain bullets at high velocity to long range to enhance its speciality status.
I don't think any quick-twist 22-250 is available off the shelf.


----------



## Boly (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses. This is one tough decision. I don't know if this makes any difference but the gun I plan on getting is a Thompson Center Venture with a Vortex 4-12 Diamondback scope, will this change your ideas on caliber selection?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

It appears the T.C. in .223 is only available with a 1-12 twist while you can have the 22-250 in 1-12 or 1-10. Based on that I may go with the 22-250. At the velocity a 22-250 is capable of 1-10 will stabilize a pretty heavy bullet. There are dozens of .22 velocity vs. twist charts out there. Check them out.


----------

